# Sound Barrier



## breaume (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello all,

In another thread I mentioned that I used SilentStep as a sound barrier because the homsate was difficult to find and it was $28 a sheet I needed two sheets.

I found this SilentStep at home depot about $35 for 50 sq. feet. (Scafremon I am using your pic) 



I promised I would report back on how it works. It works great and a heck of alot better than I could have imagined. no more clackity clackity down the track. 

the plywood by itself really amplified the sound with out it know it quiet as can be.

BRian


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks Brain
that will be the next thing I get!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad to hear it (or not hear it, as is the case) 

I think on my next redesign of my track I will use that stuff again.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought you had to do somewhere around 700 MPH to reach the sound barrier?


----------



## sed6 (Feb 21, 2007)

What about using cork as an underlayment? Or perhaps using the thin foam you install under laminate flooring? Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, Cork is cost prohibitive. Foam works great, and the higher the density the better. Within reason of course. Foam is plentiful and often free if you do a little foraging. I've used thinner types of other insulation underboard as well. For hardshell or easy shell tunnels, embankments or mountains; spray the underside with automotive type undercoating or fill them with expando foam from the can.

The best ever was a layout in which all the scenery/topography was created from foam rubber, all the under hollows were filled with expando foam too. This one was actually for trains. They are Marklin die cast zinc units and created quite a clatter while underway.

Every effort should be made to limit resonance and amplification from the git go. Sounds like you guys are planning ahead of the curve. It's so much easier to work it in as you go rather than trying to fudge it in later.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

sed6 said:


> Or perhaps using the thin foam you install under laminate flooring? Anyone have any experience with these?


That be what Brian is using, and what he posted a picture of in this thread.

I have some of the same stuff left over, and I can send it to you for your track if you'd like.


----------



## sed6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, that'd be great. PM sent.


----------

